# Paph. tigrinum 'Peanut' AM/AOS



## Tony (Apr 16, 2022)

I received an 80 point AM on a first bloom tigrinum today, named 'Peanut' for my childhood cat.


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 16, 2022)

Really beautiful flower!


----------



## Greenpaph (Apr 16, 2022)

Congratulations! Especially on a first bloom!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 17, 2022)

Congrats! Can we see the award up close? I’m curious about the NS and description. Thanks!


----------



## GuRu (Apr 17, 2022)

Tony , I already wrote in the sister thread that this flower has potential.....and obviously the judges saw it the same way.


----------



## emydura (Apr 17, 2022)

Congratulations Tony. Well deserved. That is a wonderful floor. It is incredible how bit the flower is relative to the size of the growth.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 17, 2022)

Congratulations…
That is an exemplary plant and flower!


----------



## Tony (Apr 17, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Congrats! Can we see the award up close? I’m curious about the NS and description. Thanks!



Thank you, here it is:


----------



## BrucherT (Apr 17, 2022)

Tony said:


> I received an 80 point AM on a first bloom tigrinum today, named 'Peanut' for my childhood cat.


I’m a sucker for symmetry!!! Amazing.


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 17, 2022)

Well done! Do you know the clonal names of the parents if it's a sib cross? Or the clonal name of the parent if it's a selfing?


----------



## Tony (Apr 17, 2022)

tomkalina said:


> Well done! Do you know the clonal names of the parents if it's a sib cross? Or the clonal name of the parent if it's a selfing?



I don't, I bought it in a group of seedlings a couple of years ago from an ebay seller just labeled as the species. The first to bloom was pretty unremarkable so this was a nice surprise.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 17, 2022)

What happened to the first bloomed out one? I’ve always wanted to try one of these s/h.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 17, 2022)

Well, he's not around anymore! lol
Jokes aside, congrats, Tony! I hope this plant lives long for you since it is carrying a special & personal name.


----------



## Tony (Apr 17, 2022)

Linus_Cello said:


> What happened to the first bloomed out one? I’ve always wanted to try one of these s/h.



Still have it, I want to see if it improves.


----------



## Guldal (Apr 18, 2022)

Well deserved! Congrats on that glorious beauty!


----------



## jlosaw (Apr 18, 2022)

Good job Tony!

I had never seen tigrinum IRL and was great to see one of such high quality.

I shot the award photos for it on Saturday. Reach out and I will send you the link when I post them.


----------



## Tony (Apr 18, 2022)

jlosaw said:


> Good job Tony!
> 
> I had never seen tigrinum IRL and was great to see one of such high quality.
> 
> I shot the award photos for it on Saturday. Reach out and I will send you the link when I post them.



Thank you, sent a pm


----------



## Justin (Apr 18, 2022)

Wow!


----------



## MorandiWine (Apr 19, 2022)

Good one! Congrats!

tyler


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2022)

Congrats. Any culture tips?


----------



## Tony (Apr 20, 2022)

NYEric said:


> Congrats. Any culture tips?



I don't do anything special, they grow alongside my multis. I wouldn't say I have them entirely figured out yet, still blast around half the sheaths I get like everyone else.


----------



## jlosaw (Apr 24, 2022)

And, here it is!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 26, 2022)

lovely photo


----------



## Tom-DE (Oct 17, 2022)

Did someone say Ebay? Congrats!


----------

